# How would you describe Royler Gracie's game?



## Charlemagne (Jun 24, 2016)

Just curious.  I know that he was a great competitor, and still is in many ways, but I don't know much about his style of BJJ.  I would expect he is pretty traditional with strong basics (ala Roger Gracie, Kron Gracie, etc.) given his upbringing, but since I really don't know, I figured I might ask.

I look forward to the replies.  

Cheers!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 24, 2016)

Fundamentals are very solid, great guard game, underrated top game.  Smooth would be the word I would describe him based on rolling with him a long, long, long time ago.


----------



## 23rdwave (Jun 24, 2016)

Royler Gracie's Pride fight against Sakuraba was a disgrace. It's still hard to watch.


----------



## Buka (Jun 24, 2016)

I don't know, I sure ain't in any position to say. I imagine he's pretty good. I know he's lost in competition....like, you know, everyone.


----------



## Charlemagne (Jun 24, 2016)

Buka said:


> I don't know, I sure ain't in any position to say. I imagine he's pretty good. I know he's lost in competition....like, you know, everyone.



Yep he has.  One of the things I find intriguing about him is how he consistently fought well above his weight class.  That says a great deal for his technique.


----------

